# Star Wars: Episode 9 verliert das Duell gegen seine Vorgänger an der Kinokasse



## Icetii (23. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 verliert das Duell gegen seine Vorgänger an der Kinokasse* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 verliert das Duell gegen seine Vorgänger an der Kinokasse*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Dezember 2019)

Ep8 hat dermaßen viel kaputt gemacht, das  es nicht verwunderlich ist.
Während Ep7 als "neuer Aufguß" noch vertretbar und mehr Verheissung schürte, wurde von Ep8 maßgeblich beschädigt, wenn nicht sogar vernichtet.

Ich bin aber überzeugt das Ep9 unter dem Strich um Längen besser ankommt, nur halt nicht im Kino.


----------



## lars9401 (23. Dezember 2019)

Wissen wir doch schon !

https://www.pcgames.de/Star-Wars-Ep...lgreicher-kinostart-mit-beigeschmack-1339986/


----------



## 1xok (23. Dezember 2019)

Wenn Tick, Trick und Track mitspielten, würde ich es mir ansehen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Dezember 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Wenn Tick, Trick und Track mitspielten, würde ich es mir ansehen.


Waren das nicht die 3 Trooper ?


----------



## 1xok (23. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Waren das nicht die 3 Trooper ?



Gibt sicher Überlegungen. Würde auch den Geist der ursprünglichen Filme besser einfangen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (23. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Waren das nicht die 3 Trooper ?


Genau, Tick, Trick und Track aus Republic Commando...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hawkytonk (23. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Genau, Tick, Trick und Track aus Republic Commando...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du richtig zählst, sind es in Republic Commando natürlich vier.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Dezember 2019)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig zählst, sind es in Republic Commando natürlich vier.


Iwo, das Bild zeigt deutlich, einer ist nur ein Hologramm.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Iwo, das Bild zeigt deutlich, einer ist nur ein Hologramm.



das ist korrekt, dieser ist aber auch nur ein normaler Klonkrieger. Nr. 4 ist man ja selbst, ist ja ein Ego-Shooter


----------



## hawkytonk (23. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das ist korrekt, dieser ist aber auch nur ein normaler Klonkrieger. Nr. 4 ist man ja selbst, ist ja ein Ego-Shooter



Jepp, so meinte ich das. Da hatte eine die 'Kamera' nicht mitgezählt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Dezember 2019)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Jepp, so meinte ich das. Da hatte eine die 'Kamera' nicht mitgezählt.



Die Ich-Perspektive ist natürlich Dagobert...


----------

